# Medal of Honor for SSgt. Ryan Pitts, United States Army.



## Bloodline (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.army.mil/article/127979/?from=hp_hottopic



> WASHINGTON (Army News Service, June 23, 2014) -- The White House announced today that former Army Staff Sgt. Ryan Pitts will receive the Medal of Honor for his combat actions during an enemy engagement in Wanat in the Waygal Valley of northeastern Afghanistan, July 13, 2008.
> 
> President Barack Obama will place the Medal of Honor around Pitts' neck during a ceremony at the White House, July 21, 2014.




Congratulations, SSgt. Pitts.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 23, 2014)

Deleted....Double post.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 23, 2014)

Congratulations, SSG Pitts!  

I'm so glad to see that deserving soldiers from this long war are actually being recognized without having to die to be awarded the medal.


----------



## AWP (Jun 23, 2014)

That's 3 for Wanat?

Unless my count's off, only 2 of the MOH's earned in Afghanistan were NOT in the N2K region.

That stat will make interesting fodder for someone's Master's one day....


----------



## Centermass (Jul 21, 2014)

What happened to the thread on Wanat? Made for some interesting conversation re lessons learned. Searched for it across the board and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Centermass (Jul 21, 2014)

"Above and beyond the call of duty"


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Grunt (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you for your service and for serving as a fine example of what it means to be a Warrior!

Congratulations, SSgt. Pitts!

Job well done!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 22, 2014)

Congrats, SSgt!


----------

